# New TV rant



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

I bought a new TV this last week at that RC willey sale and I ended up getting that 40 inch 1080p plasma tv for 300 bucks. Its some no name (Prizmo I think?) brand but I figured I didnt care, the price was sure right. Well, I got it home and all set up and I couldnt for the life of me get my Comcast universal remote to program to the new TV. Comcast didnt have any "codes" for this specific tv on thier website and I did a google search and came up empty there too. I thought to myself "I cant be the first person to be having this problem!". Anywho. long story short, after calling Comcast and trying everything they recommended with no success I called the TV manufactorer and asked them what could be done and they said "We build our TV's so they arent compadible with any other remotes other than ours, especially universal remotes". :? So now I have to use 2 **** remotes. I did a little more research and found that all the no name TV's have Comcast codes. Apparently only the higher end tv's are built to be compatible with those universal remotes. I wish I would have known all this when I bought the dang thing. anywho. Sorry, I had to get that out!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

At that price... They do have a 14 day return policy. Be sure to use this trick too, I hated Comcast until I did this http://www.pdxtc.com/wpblog/technology- ... a-dct3412/
Did you try the search code feature where you just keep hitting up or whatever as it scans through all codes and when the TV turns off you know you have it. May be worth a try, good luck!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Another http://forums.comcast.com/t5/XfinityTV- ... d-p/753328


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

So let me get this straight. In order to watch TV, you have to pick up one remote to turn on your TV, and then use another remote to change channels? So you are required to use TWO remotes to watch thousands of choices of media entertainment at the touch of your fingertips, in high definition? 

That my friends, is what we call a "First World Problem."


----------



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

He would also have to grab that first remote to change the volume of the tv too... lots of work there..


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Hey, it is annoying, we all want to have our cake and eat it too.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Of course we want to eat our cake. What good is it just sitting there? If you have a cake, of course you are going to eat it! Sheesh Huge. :\Ou: :\Ou: 

Remote suggestion - get a board. Cut it to length of the longest remote. Use velcro and secure all remotes to the board. Then it won't slip between the couch cushions or under the chair. And it is all on one deal. If you have two remotes, velcro them together, back to back. Problem solved.


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

I bought this TV for some of my retired/disabled family members so they could see and hear everything better, and the TV swivels from the living room to the kitchen so if they cant adjust the volume or turn the tv on or off unless its turned into the living room. 

Plus, not to mention, if Im going to spend good money on a product, heaven forbid I want it to actually works the way its designed to. If I would have been told that before purchasing I probably would have spent the extra 50 bucks and gotten a nicer TV with the capability to connect to comcast. 

Your right, it is just a inconvenient, but its one of those little things that should have a solution but doesn’t. A similar analogy would be like buying a low end AR15 trying to save a couple bucks only to get it home and find out it has a 1:17 twist barrel and can ONLY shoot 1 specific brand of ammo. Wouldn’t you feel just a little screwed?


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Gee LeDouche said:


> If I would have been told that before purchasing I probably would have spent the extra 50 bucks and gotten a nicer TV with the capability to connect to comcast.


You likely would have had to spend about double what you paid for a real brand.


----------



## Guns and Flies (Nov 7, 2007)

I had a Prizmo for about two days, there were red spots on the screen and had problems; took it right back. Got a Samsung, never looked back.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> So let me get this straight. In order to watch TV, you have to pick up one remote to turn on your TV, and then use another remote to change channels? ...........................................................


Is that bad?


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Not saying its bad. Just saying it is what is referred to as a "First World Problem." 

Heck, I have three different remotes for the TV/DVD/Digital TV box in the bedroom. And for the big screen set up, I have one for the TV, one for the sound system, and one for the DVD player, not to mention the video gaming system that has all sorts of wireless gizmos the kids seem to have a great time using. Some but not all the components are compatible with the universal remote. I figure I've got one heck of a great life though, even if I have to use 4 different remotes to watch a movie. 

My latest deal though - we don't have satellite or cable. But I've found that Amazon will stream you a movie instantly if you want to rent one. So then I plug the laptop into the TV to get the feed from Amazon, then plug the sound system into the laptop and at that point, I just use the manual buttons for everything. But I tell you - they've got great selection of movies and once I get all the cords straightened out, its pretty easy! And my TV is only 3 years old! Such a contrast to the days when a family would buy a TV and expect it to be in the home longer than the kids and dog.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

What ever happened to the days in Utah when you had channels 2, 4,5, and 7 and had to get up out of bed or off of the couch to turn the TV on and adjust the volume? 
OOO°)OO


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Poor baby.... I have to use THREE remotes with my stupid system. One for the TV, one for the Chanel's, and one for the sound...


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

What's a remote?


----------

